# Etymotic Earphones in Canada



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Where to buy in Canada? I know CPUSED sell them, but compared to US retailers I've seen online, they're extortionately priced. 

Any decent online retailers? I don't want to get fleeced at the border ordering from the US!


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Not sure about your question... but I have one of my own.

Is there a 2nd best alternative in the $50 - $75 range for someone who wants a good noise cancelling earphoone?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

ebay, about $120 shipping in for er-6 or 6i. I'm not sure why you think you'd get fleeced at the border; just don't buy from anyone who ships via UPS. It's that simple. Maybe a $5 clearance fee, and taxes that you'd have to pay anyways, but that's it.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

BobbyFett said:


> Where to buy in Canada? I know CPUSED sell them, but compared to US retailers I've seen online, they're extortionately priced.
> 
> Any decent online retailers? I don't want to get fleeced at the border ordering from the US!


Nowhere near The Center of the Universe ® aka Toronto, but Switch Computers in South Surrey BC is a dealer.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

We carry them at Carbon. Our pricing is probably in line with CPUsed, but if you send me an email directly I'll see what I can do.

[email protected]


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

NewGuy said:


> Not sure about your question... but I have one of my own.
> 
> Is there a 2nd best alternative in the $50 - $75 range for someone who wants a good noise cancelling earphoone?


It's a bit above your price range, but the Sony EX81 buds at $89 are probably the best if you're not willing to spend the big dollars on the Etymotics. They have a good sound that isn't too bass-heavy, and they can sit in your ear comfortably for hours. Any local Sony store (and probably a few 3rd-party stores) will carry them. You can also order them from sonystyle.ca if that's your preferred route.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Yah I had the EX-71's (which I left on a streetcar, Argh) and they were really good.

I like my Shure E2's better but the Sony's were really nice.


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

the shure series is really nice, and the e3c's are a little more expensive then the etymotic but far better. i currently have the e4g's and love them.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

I got a pair of 6i's for Christmas, and it looked like they came from the Apple Store (from what I could tell based on the semi-scratched out price sticker)


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

CarbonKen said:


> We carry them at Carbon. Our pricing is probably in line with CPUsed, but if you send me an email directly I'll see what I can do.
> 
> [email protected]


ken i tried emailing, but it bounced!


----------

